# gnats & mail-archive reviewing



## vigol (Jan 9, 2010)

What's the best practice to review content of *gnats* & *mail-archive* files from /usr/gnats & /usr/archive?
--------------
Solution
*databases/gnatsweb4*
a Perl CGI script which runs on web server.


----------

